# Both wires are hot



## WILLIEBBAD (Mar 9, 2013)

Why would my white and black wires both be hot,they are going into my lightswitch box in my garage which operates my outside light.Trying to hook up new light fixture but ran into that issue and conventional wiring of the new fixture and and light switch isn't working.I don't know if I'm running into a switch leg wiring issue which I have read about and don't understand.I JUST WANT TO GET THE OUTSIDE LIGHT WORKING. How should I wire the switch and fixture when the black and white wires are both hot:furious:.


----------



## mech_gui (Mar 9, 2013)

can you turn the outside light on from two different switches? A 3-way switch has three terminals on it 2 brass and one black.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How are you trying to test it?
If your just changing the fixture why not just wire it the way it was?


----------



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

Based on your information, it could be almost anything.

How many wires are there at the switch?
How many wires are there at the light?
If you are changing the light fixture, why were you looking at the switch?
Did one switch control the light, or two?


----------



## Kyle_in_rure (Feb 1, 2013)

A photo or two would be of great help.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

It's a switch loop. 
You CANNOT run a feed OR a new switch leg *from* this box.


----------



## mech_gui (Mar 9, 2013)

WILLIEBBAD said:


> Why would my white and black wires both be hot,they are going into my lightswitch box in my garage which operates my outside light.Trying to hook up new light fixture but ran into that issue and conventional wiring of the new fixture and and light switch isn't working.I don't know if I'm running into a switch leg wiring issue which I have read about and don't understand.I JUST WANT TO GET THE OUTSIDE LIGHT WORKING. How should I wire the switch and fixture when the black and white wires are both hot:furious:.


Wait back up. you do know you should turn off the breaker not the switch to change the light...yes?


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

WILLIEBBAD said:


> Why would my white and black wires both be hot,they are going into my lightswitch box in my garage which operates my outside light.Trying to hook up new light fixture but ran into that issue and conventional wiring of the new fixture and and light switch isn't working.I don't know if I'm running into a switch leg wiring issue which I have read about and don't understand.I JUST WANT TO GET THE OUTSIDE LIGHT WORKING. How should I wire the switch and fixture when the black and white wires are both hot:furious:.


You have a switch loop and obviously you did not pay attention when you disconnected the wirng of the old fixture. This is basic stuff but hey we are here to help ... see if this gets your light working.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

There are a few reasons why they both be live !
But we need MORE info !
How many wires are in the switch box ?
How did you measure for hot ?
Did you take a note of what was where
before you took off the switch ?


----------



## WILLIEBBAD (Mar 9, 2013)

*Exactley*



stubbie said:


> you have a switch loop and obviously you did not pay attention when you disconnected the wirng of the old fixture. This is basic stuff but hey we are here to help ... See if this gets your light working.


 your right,i didn't pay attention when i removed the switch and light fixture and it was years ago.now i want to get the thing working and i wired it as you would any basic switch and light fixture and it dosen't work.that's why i'm here.


----------



## WILLIEBBAD (Mar 9, 2013)

*Light fixture and switch*



Toller said:


> Based on your information, it could be almost anything.
> 
> How many wires are there at the switch?
> How many wires are there at the light?
> ...


I thought the switch was bad so I changed that,when the light fixture didn't work still,I changed that.It use to have a receptacle and a light switch in that box and the outside light worked sometimes as did the receptacle.i unhooked the wires from the receptacle and switch and put wire nuts on the exsposed wires and left it alone,I need that outside light now so that's my issue now .Their are 3 wires coming in the box from the power source,black ,white and ground,that source of wires are coming from inside the house to the garage and not like the rest of the wireing which comes from the breaker box in the garage to inside the house.I'm really not sure weather another swich in the house had to be on in order for the switch in the garage to work.It was a new house to me when this all started years ago when i unhooked it. Now I want to get that light working and vi am stumped.Let me know what other info is needed and I would appreciate your help. THANKS


----------



## WILLIEBBAD (Mar 9, 2013)

dmxtothemax said:


> There are a few reasons why they both be live !
> But we need MORE info !
> How many wires are in the switch box ?
> How did you measure for hot ?
> ...


Their are 6 wires coming into the box ,3 from the power source(black,white and the ground).The other 3 wires are to the light fixture.I checked the wires with a voltage tester and a current measureing device which lights up and beeps when it detects current,used it on both the black and white wire and registerd current.At the time i unhooked the wireing I didn't take notice of the way it was wired. BIG MISTAKE,at the time I un did it all their was an receptacle in the box with the switch and I beleive it had some jumper wires going from the receptacle to the switch.I'm just trying to get the switch and light working at this point.THANKS FOR ANY HELP...


----------



## Dana56 (Mar 10, 2013)

Here is what i think is happening.... U have your feed entering light box from source and the other three wires go to switch. Ok the black from the source was spliced to the white of other set to feed your switch and back to light on black. U say theres an outlet too? Then that needs a neutral so it must be fed from somewhere else


----------



## WILLIEBBAD (Mar 9, 2013)

*light switch*



Dana56 said:


> Here is what i think is happening.... U have your feed entering light box from source and the other three wires go to switch. Ok the black from the source was spliced to the white of other set to feed your switch and back to light on black. U say theres an outlet too? Then that needs a neutral so it must be fed from somewhere else


I removed the receptacle and only have the light switch now,How would i wire the light switch to operate the light fixture when both the white and black wires going to the light switch are HOT.And why would the neutral white wire be carrying a current anyway????


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I checked the wires with a voltage tester and a current measureing device which lights up and beeps when it detects current,


Sounds like a non contact voltage detector. (nothing to do with current).
If it is, you can be getting a false reading. Use a test light or volt meter instead.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

WILLIEBBAD said:


> I removed the receptacle and only have the light switch now,How would i wire the light switch to operate the light fixture when both the white and black wires going to the light switch are HOT.And why would the neutral white wire be carrying a current anyway????


Personally I'm confused as hell.

WHAT wires do you have at the switch?
What wires do you have at the light?
What wires do you have at the receptacle?


----------



## Kyle_in_rure (Feb 1, 2013)

Speedy Petey said:


> Personally I'm confused as hell.
> 
> WHAT wires do you have at the switch?
> What wires do you have at the light?
> What wires do you have at the receptacle?


Some photos would make this easier....:yes:


----------



## Dana56 (Mar 10, 2013)

WILLIEBBAD said:


> I removed the receptacle and only have the light switch now,How would i wire the light switch to operate the light fixture when both the white and black wires going to the light switch are HOT.And why would the neutral white wire be carrying a current anyway????


Are i sure theres 120 volts on the white


----------

